#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Manual of Engineering Drawing

## sharmeen

The Manual of Engineering Drawing has long been recognised as the student and practising engineer s guide to producing engineering drawings that comply with ISO and British Standards. The information in this book is equally applicable to any CAD application or manual drawing. The second edition is fully in line with the requirements of the new British Standard BS8888: 2002, and will help engineers, lecturers and students with the transition to the new standards. BS8888 is fully based on the relevant ISO standards, so this book is also ideal for an international readership. The comprehensive scope of this book encompasses topics including orthographic, isometric and oblique projections, electric and hydraulic diagrams, welding and adhesive symbols, and guidance on tolerancing. Written by a member of the ISO committee and a former college lecturer, the Manual of Engineering Drawing combines up-to-the-minute technical accuracy with clear, readable explanations and numerous diagrams. This approach makes this an ideal student text for vocational courses in engineering drawing and undergraduates studying engineering design / product design. Colin Simmons is a member of the BSI and ISO Draughting Committees and an Engineering Standards Consultant. He was formerly Standards Engineer at Lucas CAV.
Collection name: Materials & Mechanical
Table of Contents
* Cover
* Frontmatter
o Half Title Page
o Title Page
o Copyright
o Contents
o Preface
o Acknowledgements
* Chapter 1. Drawing office management and organization
o Engineering drawing practices
o Drawing practice and the computer (CAD: Computer aided draughting and design)
o Why introduce BS 8888 and withdraw BS 308?
* Chapter 2. Product development and computer aided design
o Computer aided draughting and design
o Technical product documentation
o Access into the computer network
o Quality assurance
* Chapter 3. CAD organization and applications
o Computer and software purchase
o Project development
o Parametric design
o Sheet metalwork application
o Pipework systems
o Communicating design concepts
o Typical AutoCAD drawings
o MechSoft
* Chapter 4. Principles of first and third angle orthographic projection
o First angle projection
o Third angle projection
o Projection symbols
o Drawing procedure
o Reading engineering drawings
o Projection exercises
* Chapter 5. Linework and lettering
o Drawing paper sizes
o Presentation
o Lines and linework
o Chain lines
o Lettering
o Drawing modifications
o Care and storage of original drawings
* Chapter 6. Three dimensional illustrations using isometric and oblique projection
o Isometric projection
o Oblique projection
* Chapter 7. Drawing layouts and simplified methods
o Single-part drawing
o Collective single-part drawings
o Assembly drawings
o Collective assembly drawing
o Design layout drawings
o Combined detail and assembly drawings
o Exploded assembly drawings
o Simplified drawings
o Machine drawing
o Drawing scales
o Scale used in geometric construction
o Abbreviations
* Chapter 8. Sections and sectional views
o Half sections
o Revolved sections
o Removed sections
o Sections through thin material
o Local sections
o Components not drawn in section
o Successive sections
o Sections in two parallel planes
* Chapter 9. Geometrical constructions and tangency
o Tangency
* Chapter 10. Loci applications
o Methods of drawing an ellipse
o The involute
o Archimedean spiral
o Right-hand cylindrical helix
o Right-hand conical helix
o The cycloid
o The epicycloid
o The hypocycloid
* Chapter 11. True lengths and auxiliary views
* Chapter 12. Conic sections and interpenetration of solids
o To draw an ellipse from part of a cone
o To draw a parabola from part of a cone
o To draw a rectangular hyperbola from part of a cone
o Interpenetration
* Chapter 13. Development of patterns from sheet materials
* Chapter 14. Dimensioning principles
o Dimensioning of features not drawn to scale
o Chain dimensioning and auxiliary dimensioning
o Parallel dimensioning
o Running dimensioning
o Staggered dimensions
o Dimensioning circles
o Dimensioning radii
o Dimensioning spherical radii and diameters
o Dimensioning curves
o Dimensioning irregular curves
o Unidirectional and aligned dimensions
o Angular dimensions
o Tapers
o Dimensioning tapers
o Dimensioning chamfers
o Dimensioning squares or flats
o Dimensioning holes
o Dimensioning counterbores
o Dimensioning countersunk holes
o Dimensioning spotfaces
o Dimensioning for manufacture
o Graphical symbols to indicate surface texture
o Expanded graphical symbols
o Complete graphical symbols
o All surfaces around a workpiece graphical symbol
o Composition of complete graphical symbols for surface texture
o Mandatory positions for complementary requirements
* Chapter 15. Screw threads and conventional representations
o Screw threads
o Threads for power transmission
o Draughting conventions associated with threads
o Multiple threads
o The application of thread conventions
o Tapping drill
o Clearance drill
* Chapter 16. Nuts, bolts, screws and washers
o Drawing nuts and bolts
o Approximate construction for nuts and bolts (Figs 16.2 and 16.3)
o Machine screws
o Machine screw nuts
o Wing nuts
o Locking and retaining devices
o Thread-cutting screws
* Chapter 17. Keys and keyways
o Sunk keys
o Woodruff keys
o Dimensioning keyways (parallel keys)
* Chapter 18. Worked examples in machine drawing
o 1 Bushed bearing bracket
o 2 Drill table
o 3 Cam operated clamp
o 4 Plug cock
o 5 Air engine
o 6 Toolbox
o Solution notes
* Chapter 19. Limits and fits
o Elements of interchangeable systems (Fig. 19.9)
o Unilateral and bilateral limits
o Bases of fits
o Selected ISO fits hole basis (extracted from BS 4500)
o Interpretations of limits of size in relation to form
* Chapter 20. Geometrical tolerancing and datums
o Geometrical tolerances
o Datums
o Dimensioning and tolerancing non-rigid parts
* Chapter 21. Application of geometrical tolerances
o Straightness
o Flatness
o Circularity (roundness)
o Cylindricity
o Profile tolerance of a line
o Profile tolerance of a surface
o Parallelism
o Perpendicularity (Squareness)
o Angularity
o Circular run-out
o Total runout
o Position
o Concentricity and coaxiality
o Symmetry
* Chapter 22. Maximum material and least material principles
o Maximum material condition (MMC)
o Least material condition (LMC)
o Maximum material condition related to geometrical form
o Maximum material condition applied to straightness
o Maximum material condition applied to squareness


o Maximum material condition applied to position
o Maximum material condition applied to coaxiality
o Maximum material condition and perfect form
o The application of maximum material condition and its relationship with perfect form and squareness
o The application of maximum material condition and its relationship with perfect form and coaxiality
o The application of maximum material condition to two mating components
* Chapter 23. Positional tolerancing
o True-position (theoretical exact) dimensioning
* Chapter 24. Cams and gears
o Cam followers
o Cam follower motions
o Dimensioning cams
o Spur gears
o Spur-gear terms (Fig. 24.15)
o Involute gear teeth proportions and relationships
o Typical example using Professor Unwin s approximate construction
o Helical gears
o Bevel gears
o Bevel-gear terms and definitions
o Worm gearing
* Chapter 25. Springs
o Plain-carbon steels
o Alloy steels
o Stainless steels
o High-nickel alloys
o Copper-base alloys
o Compression springs
o Flat springs
o Torsion springs
o Leaf springs
o Helical extension springs
o Disc springs
o Spring specifications
o Wire forms
o Corrosion prevention
o Fatigue conditions
* Chapter 26. Welding and welding symbols
o The application of welding symbols to working drawings
* Chapter 27. Engineering diagrams
o General engineering graphical symbols
o Engineered systems
o Heating, ventilation and air conditioning systems
o Refrigeration systems and energy-saving applications
o Pneumatic systems
o Pneumatics and electronics
* Chapter 28. Bearings and applied technology
o Plain bearings
o Ball and roller bearings
o Application of bearings
o Seals
o Lubrication
o General convention and simplified representation
* Chapter 29. Engineering adhesives
o Designing for adhesives
o The bond line
o Typical bonded joints
o Engineering applications
o Instant adhesives
o Structural applications
* Chapter 30. Related standards
o The British Standards Institution
o International Organization for Standardization (ISO)
* Chapter 31. Production drawings
o Further Standards for design, project and risk management of interest to engineers and manufacturers
* Chapter 32. Drawing solutions
* Index
here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

hopefully you will find it usefulSee More: Manual of Engineering Drawing

----------


## ivanilych

thank you!

----------


## ahmed_proff

thank you

----------


## pipe

thank you

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear it is really useful.
Many thanks------------------

----------


## poomins

thank

----------


## Pablocien

Thanks

----------


## castornorono

plot plant manual o/and recomendations for risk analiser design required

----------


## akosan4six

Many thanks for sharing the Manual, sharmeen!!

----------


## somucdm

thankyou very much

----------


## mdana

Many Thanks for the manual

----------


## sambun

thank !

See More: Manual of Engineering Drawing

----------


## friddy_putra

Dear Sharmeen,
could you please upload it to iFile.it? I cant download it through rapidshare...
Thanks

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## damrong99

Thanks

----------


## orangminyak

Sharmeen, thank you for this excellent volume.

----------


## Polymer

Many thanks

----------


## winder8x

thanks

----------


## ferrari80

very useful

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Assalam-O-Alikum
upload it on "ifile" server,

----------


## Budiana

thank you

----------


## technicaldreamer

Thanx!

----------


## vijay1583

thanks man

----------


## Budiana

thank for sharing

See More: Manual of Engineering Drawing

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u very much

----------


## ripside

just what I wanted, thanks, now any one know for a guide to install PDS 8, step by step, i need to learn how to. because is the next step for my growing

----------


## ripside

PDMS    AutoPLANT  
microstation 
   .   .

----------


## victorlachica

many thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## jsaul

thank !

----------


## Budiana

many thanks

----------


## Budiana

Thank for all sharmeen

----------


## xrimi

Dear Sharmeen
can you please upload it again?

----------


## xrimi

Dear Sharmeen
can you please upload it again?

----------


## mmanous13

Please upload!

----------

